# Perte d'espace suite à la suppression d'une partition Bootcamp



## chabana (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 

Comme beaucoup d'autres personnes j'ai perdu la moitié de l'espace de stockage de mon MBP (250gb) en désinstallant Bootcamp depuis son application et non via l'utilitaire de disque. 
j'ai donc chercher et trouver des réponses sur les forums mais rien n'a fonctionner pour mon cas... Je ne suis pas très doué en informatique malheureusement, j'ai besoin de votre aide si il est encore possible de sauvé mon pc. 

Cordialement merci d'avance.



```
MBPdeUtlisateur:~ utilisateur$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac OSX - Données       37.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Mac OSX                 10.8 GB    disk1s5

MBPdeUtlisateur:~ utilisateur$
```


----------

